# *Official* Martin Archery's 2012 Catalog



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

****Official 2012 Martin Catalog*******

*Official* Martin Archery's 2012 Catalog
Martin Archery would like to announce the release of the 2012 Catalog. 
Best of wishes in the field or on the range. 

http://issuu.com/martinarchery/docs...1a_150dpi?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the looks of alot of those bows. Very cool idler wheels and awesome risers. Now as long as the paint job looks good i may be checking into a new martin. Martin is pretty high on the list after looking at those bows.


----------



## jeremy26 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea Im still liking the Onza 3 and the Cougar Pro looks sweet too.


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

I am really liking this roll out from martin, the Bengal grows on me the more I look at it and that Fury XT cam on paper is just nutts! I also really like the look on that Pantera, the riser is so sweet. Another smart move from Martin is that they put the Bengal in the pro series so you wont be seeing that bad boy in Gander/Dicks only in the Proshops, Good job Martin I cant wait to get some of these in the shop so we can do some "Testing".


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Like that onza! the black carbon is sweet!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

They dropped the Shadowcat and brought back the Septer, no more 41"+ ATA bows.......:angry:
Don.


----------



## buckhunt (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, but the Scepter V, sure looks like the Shadowcat.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

zestycj7 said:


> They dropped the Shadowcat and brought back the Septer, no more 41"+ ATA bows.......:angry:
> Don.


but it does say 1 piece riser !!!!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

First thing I noticed is that every bow except one seems to be called "Pro" series - even the Gold series bows are called "Pro".

Nice to see the Scepter name back.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice looking line up


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Prowler looks cool!!! Would be an awesome bow to start young person with with all the adjustment available...24-30" DL and 35#-70# DW on one bow!!!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

jdduffy said:


> but it does say 1 piece riser !!!!!!!


It does say 1 piece cnc riser...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Stash said:


> First thing I noticed is that every bow except one seems to be called "Pro" series - even the Gold series bows are called "Pro".
> 
> Nice to see the Scepter name back.


scepter has some nice specs. just hope that the cam lean has been fixed over the shadow cats. other than that like the looks of the pantera adn the onza:darkbeer:


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

scepter is added to my list for the year!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Somebody did a lot of work! :thumb:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i'm actually excited!!!!
wow looks good,
i really like the single cam speed (if their accurate...?)
The Prowler looks good to me, 
anyone know prices yet...?
The bengal looks a touch too busy with the extra harmonic dampners..
I love the extreme parrallel limbs.....
great strings as well!!!

i've been looking for a 2009 or 2010 bengal, but just can't find one on here....ugh


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Does anyone know the price on the 2012 Onza III?*


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Any word on the ryteras??? Heard of a new model with bridged riser....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Some sweet new bows this year! :thumb:

Curious on what Rytera is up to! :wink:


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 5, 2011)

i cant wait to see the prices


----------



## ks_coh (Nov 7, 2009)

It looks to me like most of the 2012 Martin bows have the same grip now as the Rytera Nemesis. Very cool for those of you that have not tried such a grip.


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

loving the new risers!


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

I have an early 90s martin prowler in the basement

so cool to see the new model almost 20 years later


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

yay they kept the onza...so there'll be more used ones for me to buy later on ....just wishing they made one in a longer ATA....Scepter 5 looks like soemthing I'd like too...not liking the way my Scepter 4 shoots...if i could just get someone to buy that, I have two new bows to spend the money on


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I am really digging the onza III ....probably end up with one before its all said and done


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

Impressed is an understatement to me...I love that they went back to cable slide/rod...KISS


----------



## jag9177 (Jan 24, 2011)

The new bows look awesome and im looking for a new target bow to replace my Martin Slayer...Looks like Martin will still be my bow of choice


----------



## SWOKarcher (Nov 1, 2009)

That Scepter V sure has nice specs, but can't jump on it till I see the 2012 Ryteras.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I love that "Bones" camo!!!


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Nice looking bows, still wish they would bring back the Elite limbs and shoot through system.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I never thought I'd say it again, but I'm impressed. I'm pumped that they made the Scepter V a one-piece riser...AND it can get down to my draw length this year.


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

They look awesome...I've got the fully cloaked 2010 Pantera...I really like that they went back to the cable guard/slide and lengthened the ATA on the Pantera Magnum...the Onza III is sweet and I like the Scepter V...I'd like to shoot a longer ATA bow...like the Scepter V...it's just hard to part with the bows I'm currently shooting, and I can't keep'em all?:wink:


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

i really realy like the pantera


----------



## bignik957 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think i'll sell my onza and pick up a pantera like it ALOT


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> Impressed is an understatement to me...I love that they went back to cable slide/rod...KISS


why are you glad...i have a exile withe the TRC...anything i should know...mine has barely been shot, but so far, so good


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty good chance my wife will be shooting a 2012 Prowler next summer. Don't think she'd like me buying another bow for myself see'ns how I just bought a 2011 Silencer. Do like the looks of the Bengal, definitely different.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Martin is designing some of the coolest looking bows to date! They should do well for themselves this year! That Bengal and Cougar look awesome! Plus you can get either dual or single cams! Pretty sweet options!


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

these bows look awesome but i love my 2011 firecat 400 so much i dont see a need for a new bow.....darn


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

CherryJu1ce said:


> I never thought I'd say it again, but I'm impressed. I'm pumped that they made the Scepter V a one-piece riser...AND it can get down to my draw length this year.


 Are the risers one piece ?looks like the same old three piece construction with the same old word play , hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

vkrules said:


> Are the risers one piece ?looks like the same old three piece construction with the same old word play , hope I'm wrong.


Scepter V is one piece, everything else is still 3 piece as best I can tell.

But it looks good, I'm a fan of the onza  Be good if they brought back a proper mid length speed bow like the slayer or the warthog though!


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Cabon black with flo green roto limb cups, flo green logo and other flo green accessories will look sick!!!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Impressive looking line-up this year! I just hope they have solved the limb issues. I switched to Hoyt because of the problems I had with three of my Martins. I would buy another in the future if they got that worked out.


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> Impressive looking line-up this year! I just hope they have solved the limb issues. I switched to Hoyt because of the problems I had with three of my Martins. I would buy another in the future if they got that worked out.


I'm pretty sure that got resolved with last years bows...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

And yesterday everyone was hyped up about hoyt using new "makeup" and today... I'm impressed hope they shoot as good as they look.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

vkrules said:


> Are the risers one piece ?looks like the same old three piece construction with the same old word play , hope I'm wrong.


Description says "one-piece CNC machined aluminum riser"

Not sure how they could call it a 1-piece riser if it was actually a 3-piece


Does anyone know if the cable guard is still partly exposed on the outside of the bow? Or does the cable rod go directly into the center of the riser? I wasn't a big fan of last years cable rod being exposed and held in place by just a couple screws...


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

looks like the same construction as the shadowcat (also advertised as being machined from a single piece of alloy) actually looks a lot like a shorter shadowcat . Still might be worth a try but will have to wait a long time to see one here in Oz.


CherryJu1ce said:


> Description says "one-piece CNC machined aluminum riser"
> 
> Not sure how they could call it a 1-piece riser if it was actually a 3-piece
> 
> ...


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i got 5 of those old 3 piece risers haven't broke 1 yet !


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Im guessing that they can say it is from a solid block of aluminum because all three pieces of the riser are made from the same block of aluminum so actually it is not a lie. 



CherryJu1ce said:


> Description says "one-piece CNC machined aluminum riser"
> 
> Not sure how they could call it a 1-piece riser if it was actually a 3-piece
> 
> ...


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm also very interested 'in' the new alien carbon stabilizer they have now!


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

As far as I know, the Scepter is the only true one piece riser Martin has right now...However, its been proven now that their three piece risers are structurally sound...at least on their shorter bows it seemed...overall, very impressive. That Bengal looks sweet with the flo. green roto cups...if only the cams were that color too


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

That Scepter looks interesting!


----------



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

NICE! I take it the Cougar replaced the Firecat? Looks like all they did was move the dampener i the riser. I like the carbon. Sweet bows!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

2012 Line......wow, impressed again! 
I have to say that the 2012 line looks very good.....My first impression is, okay i think Martin has finally recognized that if they don't hit a homerun for 2012 that there going to be in worse trouble than they already are in the eyes of many! So when i flipped thru the pages, i said yes! they are really trying here. 

The only thing i was dissappointed with was the grip still.....
I can't believe they still have it......
If you hunt in cold weather as does many, that grip is freakin cold....
The two warmest grips that i have ever had and didn't have to wrap tourney wrap around were my mathews outback (woodgrip) and my Bear Truth 2 with that synthetic grip......they were exceptionally warmer!!!
I wish they would take a serious look at that grip. I haven't heard one good comment about it....
I couldn't shoot accurately with it......The curve needs to go.....Make it a warmer type....it's get cold in michigan u know!

The other concern is....will they actually do their advertised speed. I really hate when bow companys give you a range of speed, example 320-330 ? I know this Parker, Mathews, and my diamond black ice are within 2-3 fps of their claims....to me that is very acceptable. But after owning a few bengals and a firecat, the speeds weren't even close. I hope your reading this Terry Martin or whoever. You have a tremendous ability for 2012 and 2013 to right the ship, because from where i'm sitting and often reading on Archery Talk and talking to my local Dealer in West Michigan, you guys are really headed in a direction with your company and the way the public perceives Martin as a compentent bow maker that will not be financially healthy. I know I have said this many times, i will not own a martin again, and i don't. I would like to and i will say that this 2012 line up get me a little closer. A few things have to happen for me to come back. Be able to accept the grip and the speeds have to be legit! & the bows have to be very quiet. The quality control problem with the limbs I would have to think are behind you guys. I really like the past / extreme parrallel limbs (god do i hope they hold up) and the new cam looks great!

the Prowler looks the best to me! I wonder what the bare bow price will be.

Junior bow......I think your missing the boat on a junior bow like the bear apprentice or the parker sidekick extreme....

All in all I think you really stepped up (on paper atleast) I know you didn't have a choice. We will find out in the field and in the shop.

In a nut shell........Good Job!!!!! You have me looking your way again. 
Last edited by WestMichiganBowhunter; Today at 05:27 AM.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't wait to shoot that Scepter. :thumb:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Is the cam on the Septer V a binary style cam? Is there some cam lean issues with this cam? I wish they would make that a binary 3 track shoot thru system. It would solve any cam lean problems and my problem of which bow to buy.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i really liking the scepter.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i really like the cougar if they have fixed a few things they might have something


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Martin Archery would like to announce the release of the 2012 Catalog. 
Best of wishes in the field or on the range. 

http://issuu.com/martinarchery/docs...1a_150dpi?mode=window&backgroundColor=#222222


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

The Scepter is Back !!!!

Gotta Get a Red One !!!

Scepter V Pro Nitro Hybrid Pro Cams* 
Speed ..................325-335 FPS (70#, 30”, 350 gr.) 
Let-Off ..................80% (adjustable)
Draw Weight ..........50#, 60#, 70#
Draw Length............26.5” to 32.25”
Brace Height............7”
Weight .................4.4 lbs.
Axle Length ...........40”
* Approximate


----------



## champno6 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any idea when a person might be able to purchase a 2012 bow? And, how much they might be?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice lookin bows for 2012


----------



## Ballgl (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! What a lineup of bows. This is the best lineup of bows I've seen from any company yet. Fantastic looking bows, that shoot unbelievable, at the most affordable price how can you beat that.


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are some great bows for 2012!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

When will the prices come out for these bows they sure look good but do they shoot as good as they look.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

The Scepter V is going to be the bomb.:thumbs_up


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Reed said:


> scepter has some nice specs. just hope that the cam lean has been fixed over the shadow cats.:darkbeer:


I have 2 2010 Shadowcats and they don't have any cam lean, or have I heard of any. I don't see how they could have any.
Don.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

that ''Pantera" looks wicked...34ATA Plus 330 FPS!!!! NICE...


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

zestycj7 said:


> I have 2 2010 Shadowcats and they don't have any cam lean, or have I heard of any. I don't see how they could have any.
> Don.


I have not had any issues with the Shadowcat having cam lean either. My cousin has a 2011 with no issues also


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Did I misread? 35-70# in one set of limbs, one cam??


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

Cant wait for these to pop into the shop. Good job on the new designs guys


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

A question for Martin archery ... Will the black carbon colored bows come with flo green roto limb cups and is the Martin logo on the bows flo green like it appears 'in' catalog??? Hope so...


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

My question on the septer V is that one piece aluminum a billet or a casting blank---
It really looks good if it is a billet---and are there limb options///and how much $$$$//when are they at dealers ???


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Well after last year I was disappointed and I've been looking at other companies for this coming year. After seeing the new line upI'm changing my mind  Seems like they stepped it up for this year. I'm liking the Cougar. Also like the Onza and it now goes down below 27-1/2" draw so I'll be looking at it as well


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

that onza 3 looks an awful lot like The rytera alien-z or nemesis even. 
what the hell do i know. i've never even shot a martin or rytera.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

RT1 said:


> 2012 Line......wow, impressed again!
> I really like the past / extreme parrallel limbs (god do i hope they hold up)
> Last edited by WestMichiganBowhunter; Today at 05:27 AM.


looks like the limb angles are pretty much the same as the last several years. are you looking at the photos of the bows at full draw?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

724wd said:


> looks like the limb angles are pretty much the same as the last several years. are you looking at the photos of the bows at full draw?


yes i was, there more extreme,
definately more extreme at full draw than my two, 2009 bengals....


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Some sweet new bows this year! :thumb:
> 
> Curious on what Rytera is up to! :wink:


stop that!!! lol i would love to see the new ryteras also...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

my shadow cat had no cam lean...super easy to tune and shoot well. my nmesis and alien z have been great bows. my son has the alien x and he has shot pretty well with it so far. he wants my nemesis real bad...lol he may get it this year.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

The Bengal is looking pretty sweet. Nice to see them go back to the rod/slide - wonder why the didn't opt for the CCS on some of them.


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

Their actually going to make martin bows for another year. lol lol

Just kiddin you ted nugent lovers hahahahahah


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice looking bows.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

bump for ya


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wish i had the cash for that scepter. sounds like an awsome bow


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Did the scepter replace the shadow cat?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## buckhunt (Jan 18, 2007)

Any one know when the Rytera stuff will be out?


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Course I have to shoot them but so far there are only 3 companys Ill be taking a serious look at.

Martin
Hoyt
Strother

Still waiting to see what Athens and Maitland do.

Sure do like the Cougar!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

the martin bow lineup impressed me more than the mathews line....


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

there ya go


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

martinman94 said:


> there ya go


what do you think of your exile bow....
any vibe
what kind of speed are you getting..
thanks


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

a little vibe but its a sweet shooter im getting around 278ish with 28.5 draw and 68 pounds. i love the grip it fits so nice draw is a nice even all the way back no big hump and then boom a super solid wall can hold all day long. it aint the fastest but man its great


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

martinman94 said:


> a little vibe but its a sweet shooter im getting around 278ish with 28.5 draw and 68 pounds. i love the grip it fits so nice draw is a nice even all the way back no big hump and then boom a super solid wall can hold all day long. it aint the fastest but man its great


what's your arrow weight and what arrows...?

& that is good speed for the martin


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont know the arrow spine but there easton carbon raiders i think they might be too light there 340s


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

martinman94 said:


> i dont know the arrow spine but there easton carbon raiders i think they might be too light there 340s


let's see some pics of the rig....


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

well its at my grandmas at the moment but i posted it on a diff thread ill find it give me a few


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

i changed the rest and added a string stop but there ya go!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

martinman94 said:


> View attachment 1197691
> 
> i changed the rest and added a string stop but there ya go!


Nice, has the trg system given you any problems
is it pretty quiet


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

I spoke with someone today who told me the new Martin solo cam on the pantera shoots very nice and smooth... He said out of three bows two were shooting ibo low 320's and one at 327... The bow is advertised at 320-330 ibo... I'm interested 'in' the solo cam and pantera...... Can't wait to hear more info from Martin and people have shot the new line!


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

no no problems but its kinda loud over all because i have no silencers at all great bow for the price. i love these martins


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I wouldnt mind trying the single cam version of the Silencer minus the CRAPPY Trg system!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

trkyslr said:


> I spoke with someone today who told me the new Martin solo cam on the pantera shoots very nice and smooth... He said out of three bows two were shooting ibo low 320's and one at 327... The bow is advertised at 320-330 ibo... I'm interested 'in' the solo cam and pantera...... Can't wait to hear more info from Martin and people have shot the new line!


that's great to hear that there within there ibo range!!!!!!!!!

How about the sound at the shot....?


----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay I will probably get blasted for this post but here it goes. I am very disappointed. I about jumped out of my seat when I first saw one piece risers but alas it is not to be except the Scepter. I had an Onza3 last year and I loved it but you could see the seams on the riser and everytime I picked it up I just seemed cheap to me. The TRG was a disappointment the strings were awful and you could take the bare bow in your hand and hit it with the palm of your other hand and it would ring like a tuning fork. Even after some high quality stabs were applied it still had some buzz. (I did find a stab made by a guy here local that did stop it dead in its tracks). The cams had too sharp of an angle on them that would play havoc on string/cables. The new quick release stabilizer set up would mar and scar the outside edge where the stabilizer would mount to the riser. As far as strength the 3 piece risers may hold up but it just seems cheap to me. I know Martins bows cost less but I would be appy to pay more for the quality if they would offer it.

On the upside I love the grip it is the best I have ever felt, easy to shoot with no torque even with big mitts on the hand. The color options they have are vry nice and forward thinking and Martin's customer service is awesome. I was not the original owner and messed up the limb from operator error in a press and they still replaced both limbs even when they did not have to and did it for free. I would like to buy another Onza3 but will not until some things get changed.


----------



## martinman94 (Sep 3, 2011)

thats your openion i like mine alot


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

im still trying to figure out why RT1 said martin archery was in trouble...


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

realone7575 said:


> im still trying to figure out why RT1 said martin archery was in trouble...


I think its cause the last 3 years or maybe more, there has been what seems like a huge need for the great CS.

Great CS goes a long way, but when you pay 500 plus for a bow that you loose a couple times a year for a week or more at time, you are going to start looking at other companys. 

Ive never had a problem with Martin bows, but the last one I bought was an '02 if I remember right.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

oh i see


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

??? From my experience martins customer service has been great!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> I think its cause the last 3 years or maybe more, there has been what seems like a huge need for the great CS.
> 
> Great CS goes a long way, but when you pay 500 plus for a bow that you loose a couple times a year for a week or more at time, you are going to start looking at other companys.
> 
> Ive never had a problem with Martin bows, but the last one I bought was an '02 if I remember right.



pretty much why!
If they continue on the same path of putting out bow that don't work correctly, limb failure, trg disaster, bad machining and a bad camo finish, sharp ends on the cams, a cheap looking riser (3pc), some exihibit a awlful sound when shot, IBO not even close to the rating and martin officials cannot dispute these facts! More and more people will leave them like I did and shoot something else. Fact of the matter is if they have another year or two of these issues, they will be in some financial mess.

2 things that will get them and the martin hopeful back. It's an easy business plan...

2 & 2 Plan

1. Less limb failure's(i believe they have it figured out.....so concentrate on sound dampening
2. IBO Speed that is within 4 fps of what is stated
*they do this for 2012 / 2013 more sales will return................

then for 2013 or 2014 
1. work on just a touch better finish
2. Keep the focus on Dealer development and customer service



If they do this they will no doubtebly have me buying another Martin soon from my local archery dealer


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

I meant they do have great CS, but the need to use it by so many, some more than once for the same bow, is what has some long time customers a bit "upset".


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

RT1 said:


> pretty much why!
> If they continue on the same path of putting out bow that don't work correctly, limb failure, trg disaster, bad machining and a bad camo finish, sharp ends on the cams, a cheap looking riser (3pc), some exihibit a awlful sound when shot, IBO not even close to the rating and martin officials cannot dispute these facts! More and more people will leave them like I did and shoot something else. Fact of the matter is if they have another year or two of these issues, they will be in some financial mess.
> 
> 2 things that will get them and the martin hopeful back. It's an easy business plan...
> ...



got 2 of there bows with no problems you mention my father in law been shooting martin for 20 years and has had no problems im not saying there perfect but for the money we pay for these bows i am not complaing i see guys in my area buy hoyts mathews and bowtec and pse and have a lot of the problems you mentioned above but they paid well over $700.00 for there bare bows!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I have to agree with RT1 to some degree. The TRG was a bad joke The finish on my 2011 Silencer was poor and The IBO was well............That being said Just speaking for the Silencer it looks like the new cam system(single cam) has the potentual to be almost as fast as the "claimed" Nitro cam. The TRG system has been ditched on all Martin models....Hmmm do ya think there could be a little truth to this one? and the price and customer service is still right. I cant offer any input on the strings because mine was sold as soon as it could be boxed up and shipped out. The Grip was AWSOME in my opinion. I think with a few changes The silener has real potentual. As a Washington resident and a supporter of American buisness I really want Martin to succeed! My hopes are up!


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)

Im just tired of the shock and noise. I still shoot a scepter 2. I also shoot a 2010 firecat but with that being said I will not shoot another martin unless they fix those 2 things. I have not had any mechanical problems. Its time for a new bow so I guess I will wait and see what happens when I can shoot it for myself.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have high hopes for Martin in 2012.......There going to need it.
My dealer in west michigan almost dropped them.........I have a feeling if the same quality control trends keep happening, he will drop the line and go with something else......I don't blame hime.....But he is a good dealer and is trying to stick it out and thru with Martin.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i lik emy 09 alien x alot. had the sharp mods, tracks and rollor gaurd, but jrh60 got that all fixed up for me and its been shooting great ever since. I do think the finish could be better, my martin tracer finish is still good and i think that bow was made in 2002, alien x has a few spots missing paint and some chips. anyways still shooting good for me and i dont think it looks cheap, 3 peice riser doesnt seem to have a high failure rate at all.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

I have been shooting for 41 years competitively, I have shot for 5 different companies in this time. I have shot 18 years of being a Pro Freestyle shooter. I have now shot for Martin a total of 11 years. EVERY COMPANY has had issues with limbs,risers,cams at one time or another. So trying to say it is ALL Martin is simply not true and ridiculous. It is not acceptable to pay big dollars for a bow and have ANY part of it fail but it happens with EVERY Company. The Onza III and the Scepter V are my weapons of choice for this season. I have shot every Scepter model made and I have loved them all glad it is back. I cannot speak as to the Retail Price that will be up to the dealers. I WILL SAY that the SV is and AWESOME shooting bow. I love the grip and the feel of the shot and it is EXTREMELY accurate. I have not done IBO testing for speed due to being setup for indoors with my Triple Xs. But this bow will be a winner that I am sure of. Out of all the Martins I have shot in 11 years I have had ONE limb failure and I would venture to guess that I shoot more arrows than pretty much ANYONE on this thread. Not trying to challenge anyone but ALOT of string wear and cam lean problems have to do with SETUP issues or mis-adjustments. I can't wait to get this bow to the shoots after I get alittle more micro-tuning done. To end I would like to say as I have said earlier. EVERY company has issues once in awhile and although problems suck they do happen. Martin has done ALOT of changing internally to solve some issues and their bows will speak for themselves. I recommend a SERIOUS look at Martin the Scepter V and the Onza III are my personal favorites but their entire line WILL withstand the test of time.


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Pro1 said:


> I have been shooting for 41 years competitively, I have shot for 5 different companies in this time. I have shot 18 years of being a Pro Freestyle shooter. I have now shot for Martin a total of 11 years. EVERY COMPANY has had issues with limbs,risers,cams at one time or another. So trying to say it is ALL Martin is simply not true and ridiculous. It is not acceptable to pay big dollars for a bow and have ANY part of it fail but it happens with EVERY Company. The Onza III and the Scepter V are my weapons of choice for this season. I have shot every Scepter model made and I have loved them all glad it is back. I cannot speak as to the Retail Price that will be up to the dealers. I WILL SAY that the SV is and AWESOME shooting bow. I love the grip and the feel of the shot and it is EXTREMELY accurate. I have not done IBO testing for speed due to being setup for indoors with my Triple Xs. But this bow will be a winner that I am sure of. Out of all the Martins I have shot in 11 years I have had ONE limb failure and I would venture to guess that I shoot more arrows than pretty much ANYONE on this thread. Not trying to challenge anyone but ALOT of string wear and cam lean problems have to do with SETUP issues or mis-adjustments. I can't wait to get this bow to the shoots after I get alittle more micro-tuning done. To end I would like to say as I have said earlier. EVERY company has issues once in awhile and although problems suck they do happen. Martin has done ALOT of changing internally to solve some issues and their bows will speak for themselves. I recommend a SERIOUS look at Martin the Scepter V and the Onza III are my personal favorites but their entire line WILL withstand the test of time.


can you post pics of your new setups?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm thinking real hard on pulling the trigger on a new Pantera Mag. I wish I could get some input on the new single cam set up.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

As soon as my setups are finalized I will be more than happy to post pics. Right now I have prototype items on the bows that I can not show. But I will as soon as everything is setup and ready to go. hoodedmonk what input would you like to have. Feel free to message me with any questions you may have and I will be glad to help. Pro1


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

racknspur said:


> Did I misread? 35-70# in one set of limbs, one cam??


Don't think it reads 'with one cam'.
Remember, they have the 1.5, 2.0 and 3.0...


----------



## stutheweak (Nov 12, 2011)

Cougar looks good on paper. I'd say they've done well this year in the looks department. Funny how sexy a bow looks with a fancy carved riser.


----------

